# Downloading my own posts



## balanga (Nov 2, 2018)

Is there any way I can download all of my posts on this forum?


----------



## obsigna (Nov 2, 2018)

You are resident of the UK, aren’t you. So, the GDPR applies to you, at least for the next five month.

Fight for your rights: Art. 20 GDPR Right to data portability, but hurry up Brexit is coming soon :-D


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2018)

I don't think XenForo has that functionality. I couldn't find it, not even on the admin pages. I can export a user but that only contains the personal details, contact info, etc. basically an XML containing a user's profile but no posts.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 4, 2018)

Sure. Use the search function (only fill in your user name) to get a list of all your posts. fetch(1) the resulting pages (https://forums.freebsd.org/search/<search_number>/?page=<page_number>) and use a script to do the posts scraping for you.
It can be done as a shell script. Something like sed(1) will come in handy. Or you can use Perl or Python to avoid external tools.


----------

